# Help please, Polovtsian dances tempo/rhythm ?



## w00ster

Hi!!
I'm a total beginner at this but I've learned the notes to the beginning of Borodin's Polovtsian dances on the piano. I'm just at the intro part with the lingering ''A'' note.

I'm trying to put all this together by listening to the actual piece, but I have here two versions with a very different rendering of the first minute of the song. I'm just wondering if anyone would be kind enough to point out which of the 3 versions they find more accurate so I can pick a track to learn along. Or do you have another, better suggestion for me?

Is there a ''right'' and a ''wrong'' one? I personnally like VERSION 3 better. 
Sorry if I'm approaching this in a weird way.

VERSION 1 (slower and with more pounding on the ''A'' : 




VERSION 2 (Faster with a different approach) :




VERSION 3:


----------

